# Driver needed Jan 3rd, Olean NY



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

We are desperately seeking a driver for this leg on Sunday Jan 3rd to move a beagle to NY.

Leg 8: Olean , NY to Corning , NY

94 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

10:00-11:30

NEEDED!
If you can help please contact Molly Quinn at [email protected] or you can email me.
[email protected]
Thanks Kathi


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping

Kathi: Did you fill this?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Darn....kinda out of my range from Northern NJ.
Keep me in mind for southern NY, eastern PA, western Ct, and NJ.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Too bad it's not the other way.... I would know someone (not on this forum) who might have been able to help.


----------

